
The TSA Must Go (2016) - teslacar
http://blog.simplejustice.us/2016/07/02/the-tsa-must-go/
======
mindslight
According to [https://www.transtats.bts.gov/](https://www.transtats.bts.gov/),
there were 719 million airline passengers last year. The average human
lifespan is 79 years.

Assuming each passenger wastes an hour being molested and arriving overearly
due to uncertainty about how long the molestation could take, this means _the
TSA effectively kills over one thousand people every year_.

~~~
zzyx1yz
It's actually worse than that. Since 9/11 and the birth of the TSA, a number
of people who need to travel a moderate distance (say, a drive of a few hours)
have chosen to drive when they might have chosen to fly before. Air travel is
statistically safer per mile travelled than driving. I don't have the link
handy, but it has been calculated that this change in travel habits has
resulted in an increase of driving fatalities of over a thousand a year. More
people have actually died in traffic fatalities due to the TSA than died on
9/11.

~~~
FTA
I've been on Amtrak long distance routes a few times over the past five years.
Every single time, I have met someone at one of my meals who has said they
choose train travel specifically to avoid all the security hassle. And then
are always on the older end of the age spectrum. Sure, this is anecdotal, but
I think it hints at an unease by older folks about the whole screening process
and so they completely avoid it when they have the travel time to spare.

~~~
mindslight
IMHO the dining car skews towards older people, as they're more likely to have
booked rooms. My sample size is 2 (trips _and_ meals).

------
slededit
It isn't like we never had security at Airports before. Is your issue with the
current implementation or the fact its a government agency instead of private
contractors?

Since the rash of hijackings in the 70s its never been possible to simply walk
onto an airplane without some security screening.

